# Linux-Laptop mit HDMI-Ausgang für drei DVI-Monitoren



## Parantatatam (28. August 2015)

Hallo Tutorianer,

heute habe ich mal eine sehr spezifische Frage. Ich habe einen Laptop mit einem HDMI-Ausgang auf dem Linux läuft. An diesen möchte ich drei DVI-Monitore anschließen. Was sollte ich am besten machen, damit das möglich ist? Ich bin bereits im Besitz eines Monitor-Splitters von Matrox, der als Eingang DisplayPort hat und als Ausgang dreimal DVI. Hierbei ist jedoch das Problem, dass DisplayPort zu HDMI leicht ist, andersherum es jedoch schwierig ist. Genauso steht in Frage, ob dadurch und durch Linux auch die drei Monitore erkannt werden.

Als Möglichkeiten gingen auch externe Grafikkarten oder ähnliches. Also sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt, es sollte eben nur funktionieren.

Grüße,
Crack


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2015)

Hi,
also für Linux gibt es für einen zweiten Monitor das Kommandozeilenprogramm Disper

```
apt-get install disper
```
Aber ob das auch mit mehr als nur zwei Monitoren funktioniert weiß ich nicht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Disper
Auch wenn hier steht das es nur mit Nvidia funktioniert habe ich im Netz schon gelesen das es auch mit Intel Grafikkarten funktionieren soll.
Ich würds einfach mal ausprobieren.

Bezüglich Adapter, so wie du das willst ist es technisch ohne Umwandlung (Konverter) nicht möglich, da ein HDMI-Ausgang nur ein HDMI(DVI) Signal liefert und kein DisplayPort Signal.
Umgekehrt kann ein DisplayPort Anschluss diverse Signale ausgeben (HDMI,DVI,DisplayPort,VGA).

Ich hab jetzt mal gesucht und eigentlich keinen entsprechenden Adapter gefunden.
Aber scheinbar haben auch andere Leute dein Problem .

Was es gibt ist ein HDMI-Splitter. Nur ob auch auf 3 Monitore weiß ich nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Parantatatam (16. September 2015)

Vom technischen Gesichtspunkt aus, ist mir diese Unterlegenheit des HDMI-Standards gegenüber von DisplayPort bewusst geworden. Unverständlich, warum dennoch so viele Hersteller HDMI bevorzugen  Am Ende wird es bei mir wohl darauf hinaus laufen, dass ich mir einen neuen Laptop kaufe, der einen DisplayPort-Ausgang hat.

Jan, ich danke Dir trotzdem für Deinen Hinweise


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2015)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Unverständlich, warum dennoch so viele Hersteller HDMI bevorzugen


Wahrscheinlich sind die Lizenzkosten günstiger oder weil halt die meisten Bildschirme HDMI-Eingänge besitzen.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1362980/...s-display-port-what-kind-of-adapter-do-i-need
Hier hat einer das auch mit einem normalen HDMI2DP Kabel hinbekommen. kannst dir ja mal alles durchlesen. Habs jetzt nur überflogen.

Grüße


----------



## Parantatatam (16. September 2015)

Aber HDMI ist einfach mal mit eine der schlechtesten Entwicklungen in letzter Zeit. Ausnahmsweise muss man an dieser Stelle mal Apple loben, dass die DisplayPort in Thunderbolt verwenden.


----------



## SpiceLab (16. September 2015)

OT


einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> [...] an dieser Stelle mal Apple lohnen [...]


Mußte beim ersten Lesen kurz scharf nachdenken... ah ja,_ loben _ist gesucht_ _


----------



## Parantatatam (16. September 2015)

Ja, da habe ich mich wohl vertippt


----------



## SpiceLab (16. September 2015)

OT


einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Ja, da habe ich mich wohl vertippt


Oder die Auto-Korrekturfunktion der Smartphone-Tastatur hat dazwischen gegrätscht


----------



## Parantatatam (16. September 2015)

Ja, mein Smartphone. Genau. 13-Zoll-Klapp-Smartphone  genannt Laptop


----------



## SpiceLab (16. September 2015)

OT


einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Ja, mein Smartphone. Genau. 13-Zoll-Klapp-Smartphone  genannt Laptop


Linux-Laptop-Tastatur ohne Auto-Korrekturfunktion


----------

